
12 Best Tools for Playing Around with Color (UI) - mkaroumi
https://medium.com/muzli-design-inspiration/12-best-tools-for-playing-around-with-color-1cdbed08e362#.pc19nh5fo
======
osolo
I would also add [http://paletton.com](http://paletton.com) which I found very
easy and pleasing to work with as a non-designer.

~~~
mkaroumi
Great, that's what was missed in this list. Actually used Paletton earlier
today. It's probably one of the best "palette" apps for us non-designers.

Any more suggestions? :)

